# Crest/Aristo-Craft



## BMK (Sep 13, 2011)

Does anyone have an installation and/or operation manual, they could provide me, for a:
>Crest CRE-55473 or Aristo-Craft ART-5473
>Crest CRE-55470 or Aristo-Craft ART-5470
On-Board Wireless Radio Control System

Brian K
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Are these G scale?

Edit: I see they are a transmitter/receiver setup. A quick search got me nowhere however I did not go to Aristocrafts's website. Try a forum that specializes in garden railroads or "dead rail".


----------

